# chasing the Dream fish..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Well..i have waited long enough.. i'm starting my fall fishing frenzy from now on... especially after hearing a 35lber caught recently at alum.. i'm going all out as far as baits and chumming goes.. Da CornChucker is baaack in full swing.. hoping to pick up the electric trolling motor soon..i have been eyeing a spot out there that requires a boat ride..so that trolling motor + my boat will hopefully = me and some biggies + a few new hotspots.. rowing my stuff out there isn't great..especially when its early in the morning..heh heh.. this is when Da CornDumper shows up...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have a motor you can use... Can pick it up if your going to the Ohio CAG Carp Challenge Edgewater-LE (Cleveland)...
I want to stop by and wish everyone well...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey clyde..i'm not sure if i can make it up there... i'll do my best...
we will bump into eachother somewhere soon...i promise..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well its about time you dusted off those rods and got back out there...geez   .
Also glad to finally hear of a good fish coming from Alum....there are some big fish in there, just got to get past all those doubles and 20's.

Good luck , i'll give ya a shout and well hook up.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys need to quit taunting me with the likes of Alum. I desparately need to do some fishing too. I hope to make it out for the october outing, but I don't know for sure.

Has anyone thought about the FFF and maybe a possible outing at Alum or downtown Columbus for the "event"


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim, anytime you want to do some carp chasing up this way..just give us a shout....remember i have 4 days off a week to fish   , so ive always got time.
Also starting this friday im off for 12 days vacation.....


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be heading up to the Columbus for come carping this late September. cwcarper has expressed some interest in joining me and anybody else is welcome.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..everytime me and CW getogether and fish..we never got anything worthwhile..but i can guarantee you one thing..fishing with him is great.. definitely good times on the bank..thats for sure..
scott..we have to hook up while you're on your holidays..
tim..u got my number..gimme a call when u are coming up..
GMR guy...u know my routine..heh heh.. gimme a holler..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Is Cw cursed, just like his daddy?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i didn't say that....  
he might have gotten it rubbed off on him..good thing is at least CW didn't turn into a bass(bait) fishing..haha


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey GMR, for sure give us a shout when your heading this way...maybe well get some guys together and give them fish a run for thier money....plenty of areas to fish for them here.

Scott


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I prefer the term "jinxed" rather than cursed...cursed seems like too harsh of a word  . But...it is true that Crappielooker can be on a hot carp bite, catching fish left and right, and the second i come to fish with him all action comes to a stop , particularly when it comes to fishing Alum Creek, though this "jinx" has been known to occur on other bodies of water.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

What type of areas would you fish at Alum now? Not looking for a specific spot, just generalities (shallow on points, flats, whatever).

I normally head to the Cleveland area (Mentor) in the spring for my FishOhio carp and could only top out at a 25.5" fish on the weekend this year. I live close to Alum and would like to get some carp there. Or, would you recommend the Olentangy or Scioto for big carp on the N side of Columbus?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Basic general idea game plan of mine:
Big carp:Bays or points close to deep water(year round).
Rivers, shallow flats near deep holes.
Key is to find DEEP water near by.

Numbers of fish:
Shallow flats, bays, backwater areas....for both types of water.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i tried the olentangy in early spring with not much luck.. caught several but very slow to say the least..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Stick to "LAKES" AK...lol    



Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyy now..i MAYbe changing my tactics here..i need some camo gear for this new place i'm scouting...saw niiice splashes today...hot dang, i'll have to wait til its dark first tho..
lets go carpin dooood..(s)


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappielooker... The Rogue Carper

"Never underestimate the sneakiness"


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

he's only 4ft 5! tape some leaves and sticks on him and call him a bush!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.this place was soo inviting that i had to go in and ask them whether or not i can fish it..they said no..but when i asked what would you do if i fish it anyways..all she did was smile and said "we'll TELL you to leave" .. soo, i figured i would tell her i plan on comin back anyways..she just giggles..well..im goin to chum it tonight..we'll see how long it will take for them to come after me..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

maybe the girl was waiting for an invite to fish with you?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

or NOT!!!.. all i know is i'm goin back there tonight..at least to give it a good look around..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..got there earlier tonight and did a good walk around..saw even more splashes and signs of carp..the water looks really good.. its huuuuge..i think i will stick with a place where i can get in and out of in a hurry.. 
camo gear is a must..now i have to find ones that will fit me..


----------

